# Nicholson USA Files



## EmilioG (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm looking for a few NOS Nicholson USA made, vintage files in the 8-12" range.  I've only seen them on Ebay for ridiculously high prices.
I know the Nicholson USA made files are becoming rare, so I'd like to buy a few lathe, flat bastard and mill bastard files. Ebay sellers want from $20-$45 for a lathe file.
What is reasonable to pay for Nicholson USA? Is it worth the money or should I just look at Grobet?  New Nicholson made in Mexico files are just to soft.
$200 for 4 files seems a bit exorbitant.


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 2, 2017)

If you look at the reviews of these Nicholson files they are made in USA

https://www.amazon.com/Nicholson-03764N-Flat-Bastard-File/dp/B004F7LFU8#feature-bullets-btf


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 2, 2017)

I have some recent manufacture Nicholson files, presumably of foreign origin. They work fine, I haven't noticed any decline in quality. Just say'n...


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 2, 2017)

Nope.  If you read further down, all new Nicholson files from Apex are made in China or Mexico.
If you use and compare an old USA, NOS Nicholson and a new import, you will see the difference after using it for a while.
The imports dull quickly. Files can't be re sharpened like factory new. If you're happy with your import files, cool. The NOS files
are running out, so I'd like to buy a few. Maybe I'm being nostalgic., I like seeing the Made in USA stamp on my files. That's just me.


----------



## mikey (Dec 2, 2017)

You might look at Pferd instead.


----------



## David S (Dec 2, 2017)

I hope this is not too off topic.

I do a lot of hand work with aluminum and we all know about the pinning with normal files and aluminum.. Yes did the chalk thing and all the other work arounds.  Then found out that nicholson makes aluminum files....not from aluminum of courese ..

So I went to my local industrial supplier and asked if he had an Nicholson Aluminum type A file.  He went on the computer and his face turned into a big smile.  He said "yes, if you buy two I can give you a great deal".. Turns out that they have had two in stock since his dad started the business many decades ago, and they had been in inventory for decades.   Appears no one knew these things existed.

And as an added bonus.. it says they are made in CANADA!  Oh how I long for more stuff made here.... but I digress.  These files are awesome.

David


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 2, 2017)

Cat's out of the bag now! LOL
Mark


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 2, 2017)

Great idea. I forgot about Pferd. Excellent. Some pferd files are more expensive than nos Nicholson USA, but it’s a good alternative. Pferd is German,yes?


----------



## mikey (Dec 2, 2017)

Yes, Pferd is German. Very innovative company. They, too, have aluminum-cutting files. You might want to check out the Flat File Plus - ever heard of a file with chip breakers on the teeth? @darkzero owns this file and it is on my list.


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 2, 2017)

What does a chip breaker file do? Very $$$$   What Pferds other tools, any good? I see they also have hole saws and carbide burrs.
Germany usually produces a good product from my experience.


----------



## mikey (Dec 2, 2017)

EmilioG said:


> What does a chip breaker file do? Very $$$$   What Pferds other tools, any good? I see they also have hole saws and carbide burrs.
> Germany usually produces a good product from my experience.



Haven't used one, Emilio, but it is on my wish list. According to the Pferd site, the chip breakers reduce loading in soft materials. I hope @darkzero can give us more first hand info on it.


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 3, 2017)

I looked at the Pferd website and catalogs. The tools look great. Amazon.com has Pferd files, burs and hole saws.
Prices look pretty good and you can buy individually.  Msc has a minimum of 10!


----------



## mikey (Dec 3, 2017)

Good ol' MSC, endearing as ever.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 4, 2017)

Emilio , I have drawers full of older files which most are probably Nicholsons . I sold a few a couple weeks back at my yard sale and it seems the people who buy these older tools know what they're lookin at .


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 4, 2017)

Are they USA made? I’m looking for 8” to 10” files, flat, lathe, magic cut, flat Bastard mill files. Are you selling? Are they new in mint condition?


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 4, 2017)

Ive got all types . Like I said , they've been dormant in my drawers for 20 years at least . I pull a few out once in a while and sell them out back at my yard sales . I try to get $5 a piece depending on size . Wish I knew now they were worth a buck or two , 2 months ago I scrapped 2 bucket fulls down at the junk yard for 5 cents a pound .


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 4, 2017)

I've decided to go with new Pferd Germany files. Much better than NOS Nicholson USA files.
Amazon Prime.   Pferd has chip breaker files that do not clog up easily.  Reviews are great on these files.


----------



## mikey (Dec 4, 2017)

Let us know how they work for you, Emilio.


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 4, 2017)

Dont discout Bacho files, excellant reviews and affordable. I been using a 11' Bacho band saw blade on the Ellis 1800 and its been doing great.
Check them out.
Paco


----------

